# Dry Dog Food with NO FISH OIL??



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

SO I think my Jake has a mild allergy to fish oil, anyone heard of that?. I started him on a FishOil supplelement and within a week or he started itching, didn't really put the 2 together just then. Not horrible, just more than usual. Well then I gave him some Salmon Treats, poor guy almost rubbed the fur right off his chin. I quit giving him the pills and threw away the salmon treats, most of it stopped. I checked his food, it has FishOil in it, Herring I think.

Does anyone know of a dry kibble, preferably red meat (lamb or venison) that does not have Fish Oil in it?? The only 2 I have found are Canidae Lamb & Rice and Wellness Venison & Rice.

Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: jacobcain.
> 
> Does anyone know of a dry kibble, preferably red meat (lamb or venison) that does not have Fish Oil in it?? The only 2 I have found are Canidae Lamb & Rice and Wellness Venison & Rice.
> 
> Thanks!


*Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison.*

Website 

Sweet Potatoes, Venison, Venison Meal, Potato Protein, Canola Oil, Potato Fiber, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Choline Chloride, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


*Natural Balance Lamb and Rice*.

Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Ground White Rice, Rice Bran, Canola Oil, Lamb, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Merrick Cowboy Cookout. *


Beef, Oatmeal, Barley, Beef Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Natural Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, Freeze Dried Sweet Potatoes, Freeze Dried Carrots, Freeze Dried Peas, Dried Chicken Liver, Freeze Dried Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Lysine, Guar Gum, Sea Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Whole Garlic, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Dried Beef Broth, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Natural Celery Flavor, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Caramel Color, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.

Since you don't want fish or Salmon OIL in it, I assume that you don't want fish or salmon MEAL either right?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Were there any other ingredients besides salmon in the supplement and treats?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Merrick Cowboy Cookout

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/dry_dog_food.php

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 22.0%
Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 15.0%
Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 3.0%
Moisture (Not More Than) 10.0%

Calorie Content:
3594 kcal/kg (calculated) – One pound provides 1633 kcal of metabolizable energy (calculated). One cup (100 grams) provides 359 calories 


Beef, Oatmeal, Barley, Beef Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Natural Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, Freeze Dried Sweet Potatoes, Freeze Dried Carrots, Freeze Dried Peas, Dried Chicken Liver, Freeze Dried Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Lysine, Guar Gum, Sea Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Whole Garlic, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Dried Beef Broth, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Natural Celery Flavor, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Caramel Color, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.


Merrick Wilderness Blend

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 24.0%
Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 15.0%
Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 2.5%
Moisture (Not More Than) 10.0%

Calorie Content:
3661 kcal/kg (calculated) – One pound provides 1660 kcal of metabolizable energy (calculated). One cup (100 grams) provides 366 calories 

Ingredients:
Buffalo, Oatmeal, Barley, Salmon Meal, Venison, Whole Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Natural Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, Freeze Dried Potatoes, Freeze Dried Carrots, Freeze Dried Peas, Freeze Dried Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Lysine, Guar Gum, Sea Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Venison Broth, Whole Garlic, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Natural Venison Flavor, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Natural Celery Flavor, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Caramel Color, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Ribofl avin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.


California Natural Adult Lamb and Rice

http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp


Ground Brown Rice
Ground White Rice
Sunflower Oil
Taurine
Vitamins
Minerals
Beta Carotene 

Protein 22.56 % 
Arginine 1.37 % 
Histidine 0.65 % 
Isoleucine 1.03 % 
Leucine 1.35 % 
Lysine 1.71 % 
Met-Cysteine 0.82 % 
Methionine 0.55 % 
Phe-Tyrosine 1.65 % 
Phenylalanine 0.93 % 
Threonine 0.9 % 
Tryptophan 0.18 % 
Valine 1.2 % 
Fat 11.64 % 
Linoleic Acid 1.01 % 
Arachidonic Acid 0.02 % 
Ash 8.83 % 
Calcium 2.14 % 
Phosphorous 1.33 % 
Potassium 0.62 % 
Sodium 0.29 % 
Chloride 0.45 % 
Magnesium 0.12 % 
Iron 371.9 mg/kg 
Copper 16.56 mg/kg 
Manganese 38.3 mg/kg 
Zinc 172.54 mg/kg 
Iodine 2.29 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.23 mg/kg 
Vitamin A 18154.83 IU/kg 
Vitamin D 1824.74 IU/kg 
Vitamin E 308.35 IU/kg 
Vitamin K 0.31 mg/kg 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) 3.78 mg/kg 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 3.39 mg/kg 
Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid) 13.02 mg/kg 
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) 35.37 mg/kg 
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) 2.62 mg/kg 
Folic Acid 0.55 mg/kg 
Biotin 0.06 mg/kg 
Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin) 11.4 ug/kg 
Choline 2137.27 mg/kg 
Taurine 0.1 % 

Additional Nutrients of Interest 
Omega 3 0.06 % 
Omega 6 0.72 % 
Linolenic Acid 0.04 % 
EPA 20:5n3 0.0 % 
DHA 22:6n3 0.0 % 
EPA + DHA 0.01 % 
Fiber 1.31 % 
Carbohydrates 48.67 % 
Glucosamine unknown ppm 
Chondroitin Sulfate 0.0 0 
Carnitine 0.0 % 
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) unknown mg/kg 
Calculated Calorie Content* 3482.12 kcal/kg


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Merrick Wilderness has Salmon MEAL as the 3rd ingredient. That I why I asked about "meal" vs "oil".

(And I already listed the Cowboy Cookout above.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Tracy, I really need to have you proofread my posts, don't I?

That's twice this week.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

LJSMom - It was a human grade supplement with Salmon, Borage & Flaxseed. I'm guessing the Salmon because the itching increased after I gave him the Salmon treats. This food allergy stuff . .uuurrrggggghhhh!

3K9Mom & BlackGSD - Jake had an intolerance to the Merrick PuppyPlate. I think their ingredients are just to rich for him. Although the Cowboy Cookout looks like it only has one protein source, which is good.

Thank You all for the detailed info. Between Canidae, Wellness (Allergy formula), Natural Balance and Merrick . . pro's con's???

Thanks Again.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

No other ingredients in the salmon treats?


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Zukes Salmon Treats - Salmon, ground barley, ground rice, veggie glycerin, malted barley, tapioca, gelatin, water, menhaden fish oil, brewers yeast, natural flavors, lecithin, salt, acetic acid, cultured whey. He's on the California Naturals Puppy Lamb & Rice. I emailed them to see if FishOil is in that food. Their website says they use it as a source of Omega3. I'm going to cross reference everything on the ingredient lists between the two. I'm thinking it's gotta be something they both have because it got worse when I gave the treats, but still exists with out them. 

Any ideas are welcomed! Thank You.


----------



## EmilyC (Dec 6, 2021)

This last food has something in that will cause you problems. Stay away from Chondroitin for your dog since he/she has fish issues.

DHA 22:6n3 0.0 %
EPA + DHA 0.01 %
Fiber 1.31 %
Carbohydrates 48.67 %
Glucosamine unknown ppm
Chondroitin Sulfate 0.0 0


----------

